# Prince Mika



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> fantastic pic's Jules...


well thankyou kind sir will take some of the new pups shortly


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely boy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

plumo72 said:


> great pics





nici said:


> lovely boy


thanks both


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

lovely pics................


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

he is just sooooo sweeeeeeeeeet! how many pups have you got and how old are they?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> he is just sooooo sweeeeeeeeeet! how many pups have you got and how old are they?


Mika is 12 weeks old then we have Shocka who is 3 1/2 months then 5 welsh springer babies and they are 3 1/2 weeks and finally 7 golden retriever pups who are now 3 days old


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwww pics would be much appreciated!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> awwwwwww pics would be much appreciated!


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/5871-seren-puppy-photo-update.html


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwww they are just soooooo precious! 

do you also own princess kaya?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

More little lovelies! 

The Prince is looking good!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> awwwwww they are just soooooo precious!
> 
> do you also own princess kaya?


yep   along with a few others as well


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> More little lovelies!
> 
> The Prince is looking good!


thankyou he is a sweetheart and the stud golden is back home now and him and Mika are the best of buds


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

so how many dogs do you actually have? what breeds & how many of each?

do you breed from all the older ones?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> so how many dogs do you actually have? what breeds & how many of each?
> 
> do you breed from all the older ones?


4 golden retrievers 
1 welsh springer
2 german spitz
2 welsh terriers
2 tibetan terriers

No we only breed when we want to keep a puppy for ourselves but just happen to have two litters here at the moment as the welsh springer would have been too old next time and the golden retriever would have been what we class as too old for a first time mum, the german spitz is nearly 8 and never been bred from and the tibetan terrier and welsh terrier pups were bought in for showing


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

what a house full! must be mad in your house with them all running round!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> what a house full! must be mad in your house with them all running round!


they dont all live in lol we have 1 golden, 1 of the spitz and both the tibetans resident in the house and at the mo we have the one welsh terrier as she had almost amputated her toe but she is about to move back out tomorrow all being well


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

so where do they all live? do you have a farm or something, lol?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> so where do they all live? do you have a farm or something, lol?


we have 1 1/2 acre of land 4 kennels, 2 stables and a hay barn and live in a detached bungalow 100 yds away from the nearest neighbour but grew up on a pony stud farm with animals all around us including cattle, sheep, ponies, moggies and of course the dogs.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes looking as gorgeous as ever Tashi, the new little ones are so sweet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> 4 golden retrievers
> 1 welsh springer
> 2 german spitz
> 2 welsh terriers
> ...


can me and my collies come and live at yours it sounds great fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,lovely pics tashi,,,, the prince is a stunner,, and the new pups are so cute,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

where in Wales do you live julie , us lot are coming to Wales in the summer for our hols were stayng in Laugharne on sir johns hill farm .lots of horse poo for Daisy to eat lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> where in Wales do you live julie , us lot are coming to Wales in the summer for our hols were stayng in Laugharne on sir johns hill farm .lots of horse poo for Daisy to eat lol


not far from me lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> can me and my collies come and live at yours it sounds great fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,lovely pics tashi,,,, the prince is a stunner,, and the new pups are so cute,,,,,,,,,,,


course you can collie no problem got the caravan on the drive and plenty of hills to walk google maps and our postcode and you can see where we live will pm you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> where in Wales do you live julie , us lot are coming to Wales in the summer for our hols were stayng in Laugharne on sir johns hill farm .lots of horse poo for Daisy to eat lol


Up in the Rhondda Valleys my mum has a 'friend' from Brum he is with us now  he is from alum rock


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> not far from me lol


very close in fact must get up to you soon fed up of moving all this cat food around every time I feed the dogs LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Cloud, Princess Kaya and Aiden


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> More great pic's...


thankyou Darren one day I am going to try to get the whole crew together that should be a laugh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> very close in fact must get up to you soon fed up of moving all this cat food around every time I feed the dogs LOL


i could fetch it one day if it would be easier for you, I will need some soon anyway


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> i could fetch it one day if it would be easier for you, I will need some soon anyway


that would be great you can see ALL the babes then every dog and have a cuddle of the welshie babes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Would love to see them all  we will just have to sort out a day now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> Would love to see them all  we will just have to sort out a day now


Will your mum bring you??? Dont know what food there is there altogether but just figured I would bring it all well as much as I could carry!! there is some maine coone in there and some dental stuff and also some kitten milk think there is some kitten there as well but when it was free just grabbed what I could


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Will your mum bring you??? Dont know what food there is there altogether but just figured I would bring it all well as much as I could carry!! there is some maine coone in there and some dental stuff and also some kitten milk think there is some kitten there as well but when it was free just grabbed what I could


yes mum the taxi LOL ( if thats OK)  dont tell her I said that  it will all get used I'm sure with my lot, there is enough of them to eat it,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes mum the taxi LOL ( if thats OK)  dont tell her I said that  it will all get used I'm sure with my lot, there is enough of them to eat it,


Thats fine would really love to meet your mum perhaps I can impress on her that she is welcome to come out with us when we go !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have mentioned it to her but she said she that you are my friend and she doesn't want to but in


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> course you can collie no problem got the caravan on the drive and plenty of hills to walk google maps and our postcode and you can see where we live will pm you


your place is lovely tashi,,,i want a place like that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i need to win the lottery,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I have mentioned it to her but she said she that you are my friend and she doesn't want to but in


She wouldnt be butting in so next time we go out for the day she will deffo have to come  specially if it is a show as i wont feel so guilty then leaving you on your own when I am showing the dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she did mention she wouldnt mind so much if it was a show, cant remember the reason why now but there was a good one lol too tired to remember


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> she did mention she wouldnt mind so much if it was a show, cant remember the reason why now but there was a good one lol too tired to remember


Bless her she would probably get embarrassed with our antics in the shops LOL


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

tashi said:


> Up in the Rhondda Valleys my mum has a 'friend' from Brum he is with us now  he is from alum rock


lol not one of the nicest ares of brum , we live in selly oak by the QE and selly oak hospitals , we cant wate to come to wales , both me and my partner have family in Wales but untill we had the dogs it never crossed my mind to go there , it was my son who sudgested it as its not too far to drive with both dogs in the car , better than cornwall 6 hours plus if your lucky . 
weve been looking at all the nice places to visit and all the dog friendly beaches ect for them to go on for the first time . I have images in my head of Daisy taknig a big mouthfull of sea water and throwing up on the sand , like Marley did in the book Marley nd me lol . You,l have to give us some sudgestions as to good places to go with 2 labs and a 12 year old .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

andrea 35 said:


> lol not one of the nicest ares of brum , we live in selly oak by the QE and selly oak hospitals , we cant wate to come to wales , both me and my partner have family in Wales but untill we had the dogs it never crossed my mind to go there , it was my son who sudgested it as its not too far to drive with both dogs in the car , better than cornwall 6 hours plus if your lucky .
> weve been looking at all the nice places to visit and all the dog friendly beaches ect for them to go on for the first time . I have images in my head of Daisy taknig a big mouthfull of sea water and throwing up on the sand , like Marley did in the book Marley nd me lol . You,l have to give us some sudgestions as to good places to go with 2 labs and a 12 year old .


Will look at some places later that I think you can take the dogs will just check first and send the links later just waiting for a puppy buyer to come so might be this afternoon.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Plan your visit

day kennels here Oakwood Theme Park

National Museum Wales | Access Guide

dogs allowed in but not in the buildings

Carew Castle & Tidal Mill

think they are allowed on the walk here

Some to be going on with LOL


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanx chic .


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pictures, and gorgeous pup.

I have lost the thread about Shocka's accident, how is Shocka doing now.

Sue


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Very cute looking pooch.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oooh you never told me she'd had the pups    mika's a little cutie though


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

aww bless, brillient pictures


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww how cute is he


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sskmick said:


> Great pictures, and gorgeous pup.
> 
> I have lost the thread about Shocka's accident, how is Shocka doing now.
> 
> Sue


Shocka is doing just fine did post some piccies of her foot (not for the faint hearted) but now is almost back to normal just got to build the muscle back up now but is not lame and the vet has done a fantastic job on it unless you look really closely you now wouldnt know that she had done anything apart from lose a nail!!

These are the pics just after the dressing was taken off and will try to get some more today as I am going to attempt to cut the other nails on the foot cos they are sooooooo long

















when you think this was just hanging by 1/8 inch of skin bones ligaments and tendons gone he has done an a1 job


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> oooh you never told me she'd had the pups    mika's a little cutie though


All the days have sort of rolled into one just recently dont even remember what day they were born on


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I had lots of cuddles from him yesterday and the little puppies oh and the other dogs too they are gorgeous and soooooooooooo friendly


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I had lots of cuddles from him yesterday and the little puppies oh and the other dogs too they are gorgeous and soooooooooooo friendly


You and your mum certainly seemed to be in your element here laughed at your mum keeping picking up the Isle of Man she was really taken with him and also Mika she wont wear white again though if she comes to visit LOL


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> You and your mum certainly seemed to be in your element here laughed at your mum keeping picking up the Isle of Man she was really taken with him and also Mika she wont wear white again though if she comes to visit LOL


notice how I wore a dark top LOL  they hide so much.
she was really taken with him but have to say if you had sai she could have had Cerys she would have taken her there and then, she really liked her a lot. I realised after we left that we did the same as the man who came to see the pups stayed a long time, didnt realise until my OH phoned and it was gone 4  Tyler and Mathew were jealous LOL


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> All the days have sort of rolled into one just recently dont even remember what day they were born on


hee hee hee i know what ya mean 
what breed is shocka? glad his ickle foots better!


----------

